# Malaysian citizenship by birth?



## ozexpat7 (Aug 5, 2015)

Posting this on behalf of a friend...

My friend was born in Malaysia (Kuala lampur) while both of his parents were working there on a visa. None of the parents are Malaysian citizen.

He got papers from hospital + he was given a Malaysian passport at that time. Later, they all moved away, and didn't worry about it.

Can he claim his Malaysian citizenship, showing those hospital papers & passport?

I know that Malaysia doesn't allow dual citizenship, let's say he's ok to give up his other country's citizenship


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the Wikipedia article about Citizenship law in Malaysia.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysian_nationality_law
It's not a real "easy" determination and will depend on exactly when your friend was born.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

You may want to take a look at the Wikipedia article about Citizenship law in Malaysia.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Malaysian_nationality_law
It's not a real "easy" determination and will depend on exactly when your friend was born.


----------

